# First Timer Tips



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't have any tips having only done 1 agility class but I wish you and Augie good luck!!!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't know either, but wishing you luck and bumping this up!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Relax and have fun. Remember to breath. Trust your dog and its only a show so have fun.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

SMILE! It communicates a much better vibe to your dog than your nervous "poop face" does! Haha!

Breathe.

Keep your attention ON YOUR DOG. Even when the judge or steward is talking to you, keep your focus on the dog. 

HAVE FUN!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Breathe, smile, relax and attention on dog, I will try to remember. Thanks.

How far in advance to your ring time do most of you show up? I know sometimes the conformation people don't feed their dogs until after they show, does it matter with obedience? Since we are doing rally and I will get a walk thru and a course map, I was thinking of going through the exercises with him while we are warming up. Is that a good idea or should I do something else?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I feed in the AM on show days, but do so early enough that I know I can get the needed poop before we're going to have to be in the ring.

When I trial, I show up about two hours early. I want to be able to walk my dog around the show site to get some of the "sniffies" out and I also want time to put him up and let him relax and become saturated with the environment. One of the things you'll have to learn with Augie is how much warm up is best for him. When I was showing my Whippet, we did maybe a min of warm up just before we went in the ring. More than that and she'd have given me her best work outside the ring! Quiz on the other hand takes a TON of warm up to help take the edge off. No lie, I probably warm up for about 30 mins -- not all at once -- but he's in and out of his crate several times for a mini warm up before we're due in the ring.

Oh - anothe tip. Since it's Rally... take full advantage of that walk thru period. When I did Rally I'd walk the course at least 10 times. I want to walk it so much that my body sort memorizes it and I don't have to actually "read" each sign as I approach.

If you have a question, ask the judge during the walk thru. And when you step in the ring, when the judge says "are you ready?" if you're not, polietly say "no" and quickly re-set your dog.

Be sure to thank the judge as you head out of the ring! And if he's standing right there, shake his hand.

Oh - watch the check in board. If a dog comes and scratches, etc. or has a conflict, you'll be in sooner than you think.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I wish someone had told me that many dogs dont like to hang around ringside waiting...most do better being crated away from all the hustle and bustle until time to go into the ring...


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you for your tips. Thanks Stephanie for all the detailed info.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I wish someone would have told ME not to eat breakfast! (ha ha) 

I haven't been doing this very long but I've already learned with Park that he needs to get there very early in order to fully settle in. Otherwise he's a spaz! After I walk him around a bit inside, I crate him and only get him out to potty twice and practice for just a few minutes right before we go into the ring. Camden on the other hand... he only has one leg, but I can already tell he doesn't need as long as Park to settle in, and he's fine being out and sitting by my side. 

I would agree about walking the course over and over... it's so much easier to run one when you kind of know what sign is coming up next. Just flows better. 

If you're going with a significant other and your dog is attached to them... make sure their standing some place where your dog won't see them! (We made that mistake and now know that Andy needs to hide)

Take chairs to sit on

Don't forget you can talk to your dog! I was so nervous the first time I was mute.

One thing our trainer talks to us about is not practicing our dogs too hard the day before a trial. 

"HAVE FUN"!! Although, I WAS told that over and over!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

You've gotten great advice so far. I would add to bring a strong mint with you. I like the Listerine Pocket Packs, because they're quick to take. The scent helps mask your nervousness to the dog... my ring nerves are horrible. Good luck, and have fun!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Just want to wish you good luck and fave lot's of fun.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

*The scent helps mask your nervousness to the dog... *

I hear that one a lot. I've always wanted to submit it to Myth Busters. Do we know the exact evidence to support it? To me, if you're really nervous, there's so much more that you're doing (body language, facial expression, etc.) that the dog will pick up on. I've often wondered of the mint thing is just an urban myth, but works b/c people believe it to be true, so they actually relax a bit, thinking that the dog can no longer smell their fear.

I'm not saying it isn't true... I've just not seen the scientific evidence behind it.


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

Just have fun... Remember you & your dog are a team!!
Smile, Praise, Have Fun!!!!!!!

Read up & know the Rules for Rally Novice
Don't be afraid to ask the judge questions if you aren't sure
about a sign

Karen
U-CDX-Asterling's Paper Trail(Megan)-CDX,RE,RL1,TDI ( 6 RAE Legs)
Codokas Ring Master-(Emmitt)-RE,RL1,TDI
And Rescue's:
U-CDX-Codokas Chad About You(Chad)-CD-RE,RL1,TDI
Codokas's Dream Catcher- RL1,CGC,TDI(Brytni)


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

_*Read up & know the Rules for Rally Novice*_

Ah yes, a VERY important one! In fact, I like to carry a copy of the Rules and Regs in my training bag!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Just have fun. smile, be polite to the judges and stewards as they are there to help you with any questions/concerns you may have. If there is something in the ring that you see or see another dog sniff...if it is noticeable, please TELL THE JUDGE!! They will remove it ASAP! 
If you feel Auggie is an exciteable dog, then show up at least an hour to 2 hours early. I think someone mentioned staying away from the hustle and bustle of the Rally people, I'd sit more over by the Obedience people...you'll know who I'm talkign about!  Then as your time nears....casually walk over there and just take it easy, you'll do just fine, I"m sure of it! 

Edit: You have gotten great advice so far...one more thing is just stay calm...as Steph points out about the mint...there is no evidence of it being true...I'm sure it can be a controversial issue, but lets not make it. Also no tight leash...have a lose leash and good luck!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the tips and advice.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, be there early. Make sure that you have a crate or someone to hold your dog during the walk through. Prepare yourself and your dog for the conditions--train lots outside if it will be an outside show. Our first sanction match was in a horse barn--talk about lack of focus..the smells. We have our first rally trial weekend the end of August, so I'll follow this thread with interest! Good luck.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

I think knowing what works for your dog is the most important part. What do they like- being crated or being out walking with Mom around the show or sitting by your feet? Mine cannot stand be crated at shows- it really makes her anxious. 

Also important is warm up time- how much time does your dog need? Many dogs just need to be gotten out, pottied, and then warmed for 1-2 dogs. Mine needs to play/work for at least 3/4 dogs' time length. Also, remember in rally that you need to be around the gate area 1/2 dogs before your run or the stewards will get anxious. 

Remember the various collar rules- no tags, no prongs, etc. 

Give your last treat a few feet from the ring entrance. Then there are no questions about when you treated/treats in the ring. 

You'll be fine!

Laura & Gabby- U-CD of Love and Other Demons CD RE CGC (and two CDX legs)


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

All very sound advice and don't forget to bring some water for your pup..
One thing I also like to do is the minute I finish the course and am outside the ring I take Lilli to an outside area put her on a long line and throw her ball..reward time for being so good/goofy lol..if I have no where to play I will take a tug and get away from the action and play tug..


----------

